# Looe Fishing Vessel



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

*Dawn - BM205*
Does anyone have a photo or drawing showing how this vessel was rigged? Built at Looe, Cornwall in 1909 and is described as an Aux Cutter. 
Sailed out of Brixham Devon and Ramsgate Kent.
More details and photos at http://www.claxtonhistory.co.uk/dawn.html


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I see you've had no replies so I'll tell you what I can.
I have found her in a 1948 almanac which quotes her as BM 205, 7 tons. owners: A H Claxton, G W Claxton and G E A Fox.
Unfortunately because she is less than 15 tons she won't appear in Olsens almanac which is the main 'fallback' source on the fishing boats.
Do you know when she was in Ramsgate and whether she was registered there.
None of the pictures of the boat or the model show her carrying sails and the term auxilliary means she was motorised. She may have had a motor from the beginning. If she ever carried sails the rigging only shows the rigging for a gaff sail which is not actually a normal cutter rig.There is no sign of a foresail or jib.
I'm not an expert on these aspects so someone may be able to correct or add to what I've said.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Hi Douglas,

Thank you for your reply.

All the photos from Ramsgate show her as having the hull number BM 205, so I presume she was registered in Brixham.

She was at Ramsgate between 1943-1953+

One of the photos in my message shows her with sails and on the webpage in the “Data” section, it mentions in skippers damage report about her sails.

Thanks Clive.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Going by the spars her rig may have been like this:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...7AkIOA&biw=1366&bih=610#imgrc=XysEm1pjLbUtZM:
Scroll down to the featured picture of CK 328
Douglas


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

I was thinking something like this Douglas but I don't see any evidence of a bowsprit.


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Not sure if you have seen this: http://www.claxtonhistory.co.uk/dawn.html

If she had a bowsprit you'd see other evidence such as bitts, fittings for whispers, the cut in the gunnels for the now missing sprit to run out, none of which I see so it appears - surprisingly - that she didn't have sprit. I'm surprised as when pulling nets or loads, the flying jib provided additional power etc..


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Yes, this is the problem RHP. I can't find any images anywhere of a boat with a similar rig!


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

"Dawn" ON 135797. 7 Reg Tons, Looe 1909. In MNL 1915 registered at Newport, Mon. Rig given as 'Cr' (=Cutter). Engine fitted 1921 (24 hp). From then on listed as motor vessel. Often when engine fitted rig simplified/cut down.
Brixham Trawler website has an entry for her:
http://www.brixhamsailingtrawlers.co.uk/


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Thanks eddyw,
I guess this all makes it difficult find out how her rig looked.
I have her details as
21grt. 45 hp. 4cyl, type 4.V.R.B.M.R, diesel engine by Ruston Hornsby. 7 tons.
Where did you find out the date for her being motorised?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Clive, if you compare the two following photographs:
http://www.claxtonhistory.co.uk/dawn.html
http://www.trinitysailing.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/brixham-trawler.jpg

the difference is BM205 has struck her top mast and therefore wouldn't have/need her bowsprit.

I suggest your photo was taken well after she was motorised and the bowsprit fittings had been removed, though I find it unusual they would have removed her bitts.

I'm pretty sure she wouldn't have been built without a top mast/bowsprit rig.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi 45mlb, Source, MNL on the CLIP site. She switches from the list of sail vessels to that of motor vessels in that year with a margin note. If hp data comparable looks like she was re-engined at some point with the Ruston. That might have prompted a further reduction in sail. You might be able to obtain a copy of her register entry from Gwent Archives which has the shipping registers for Newport. That might well contain a description of her original rigging.


----------



## 44mlb (May 23, 2013)

Thanks eddyw,
The CLIP website is going to be a great source for future research.


----------

